# Scrollbar entfernen ?



## Mamu (7. Mai 2003)

HAllo !

Ich habe eine Frage zum entfernen des Scrollbars bei einem normalen Standartbrowserfenster.
Wir ich Ihn wegbekomme weiss ich -> <body .. scrol=auto>

Nur wie ich den Platzhalter dafür wegbekomme weiss ich nicht.
Sobald ich das Fenster kleinermache, dh. das ein scrollbalken für die horizontale erscheint, verschwindet dieser freie Platz. Das gleiche auch wenn eine Grafik am rechten Rand "anstösst".

Wenn ich nun, um bsp. eine rotgefüllte Tabellenspalte von links nach rechts darstellen will und diese auch beim Resize vom linken zum rechten Rand reichen soll mache ich das folgendermassen:

<td *width="2000"*  height="485" align="center" valign="top" background="zz_images_start/bg.gif">

Also ich bescheisse auf Deutsch. Nur bei dieser Möglichkeit habe ich dann immer den Platzhalter am Start. ....

Wie bekomme ich den Weg bzw. gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit einen Balken von links nach rechts zu ziehen ?

Cu Mamu


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Mai 2003)

Warum machst du das nicht einfach so?
	
	
	



```
<td width="100%" ...>
```
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Mamu (7. Mai 2003)

Ich habe 3 Spalten, die Mittlere enthält eine grafik und soll beim resizen zentriertbleiben, rechts und links soll beim resize die gefüllten Tabellenspalten sich zu gleichermassen erweitern.


```
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td width="2000" height="485" align="center" valign="top" background="zz_images_start/bg.gif">
			<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
				<tr>
					<td align="center" valign="top"><img src="zz_images_start/top.gif" width="972" height="98"></td>
				</tr>
			</table>
			<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
				<tr>
					<td align="center" valign="top"><img src="zz_images_start/top_pix.jpg" width="972" height="75"></td>
				</tr>
			</table>
			<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
				<tr>
					<td align="center" valign="top"><img src="zz_images_start/logo.gif" width="972" height="198"></td>
				</tr>
			</table>
			<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
				<tr>
					<td align="center" valign="top"><img src="zz_images_start/btm_pix.jpg" width="972" height="75"></td>
				</tr>
			</table>
			<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
				<tr>
					<td align="left" valign="top" height="39" width="972" background="zz_images_start/btm.gif">...td>
				</tr>
			</table>
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```

Meine "Cheatlösung" funktioniert ja, nur der Scrollbalken nervt mich =) Die 100% VAriante funktioniert leider nicht. Darum muss ich es ja umgehen.


----------



## Mamu (7. Mai 2003)

okok, die 100% geht doch, allerdings mus sich es im Tabletag einfügen. Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht =)

Allerdings ändert das nichts an meinem Scrollbalkenproblem =)


----------



## Fabian H (7. Mai 2003)

Also Scrollbalken komplett weg geht so:

```
<body style="overflow:hidden;">
```


----------



## Mamu (7. Mai 2003)

Gepriesen seist Du Nuinmundo =)

Danke, das wars =)

Cu Mamu


----------

